# high dpc latencymon



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

so whenever i run latencymon with a high cpu active game it gives me this warning error thingy:
Your system seems to have difficulty handling real-time audio and other tasks. You may experience drop outs, clicks or pops due to buffer underruns. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.

ive tried without intel turbo speed,with hpet disabled power setting at max and with core unparked and parked.
i still get it.
notice that its not the red warning


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Return the BIOS to default and enable Turbo Boost.

Do you actually experience any of those things?

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here:

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Return the BIOS to default and enable Turbo Boost.
> 
> Do you actually experience any of those things?
> 
> ...


temps are safe worry not, ive already reset bios and im not sure if i have experienced any of it to be honest.
i got an logitech 430 which is mostly plastic, i tried unplugging it and using an samsung inear from my phone and i didnt get any, i then tried with my logitech on but not plugged in to anything and i happend, so i suppose its the headset..
but id still love to know why it says my pc might have dificulty


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would still like to see the temps of the PC and while your at it, please provide the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages.

I think what your reading off of that software is worthless information.


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would still like to see the temps of the PC and while your at it, please provide the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages.
> 
> I think what your reading off of that software is worthless information.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Voltages are spot on, quite rare to see. What is the make and model number of your PSU?

Everything too me shows that your system is running fine. I think that software you're using is just BS.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Are you getting any audio issues?


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

well i hear these "clicks and pops" but it doesnt sound like its etc from the music and always just one side of the headset thats why i though it might be the plastic on it


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you tried a different headset/'phones/speaker set?


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

tried a pair of samsung inears from my phone and didnt notice the problem there tbh, but i only had them in for 2-3min


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

You need to rule out any physical/hardware reasons (front/rear sockets + different 'phones/speakers) before jumping into DPC's and ISR's etc.

Windows testing should begin with a baseline at idle, most Windows subsystems are much higher stressed when gaming which makes it very hard to filter normal from abnormal.

LatencyMon is another tool you can use to try to track down any issues within Windows but the best method is using Windows Performance Toolkit from the Windows Performance Toolkit - unfortunately, my brain freezes just looking at the output from that.

Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

well i did use latencymon but it only came with the message when playing high cpu intense game


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

rukiarenji said:


> well i did use latencymon but it only came with the message *when playing high cpu intense game*


If that implies it came up as normal during idle, that's a pretty good indication that you don't have an audio latency/DPC problem.


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

true but if there is a problem isnt it typed in red ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

By "what is typed in red" are you referring to the software?


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> By "what is typed in red" are you referring to the software?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That screenshot just shouts "data transfer/excess paging bottleneck"; the only audio problem you've described sounds like a headset that needs repair/replacement.

Can we see a screenshot of LatMon run when your system is idle, please?

Also a full breakdown of your hardware, including make/model#, and monitor resolution.

What game(s) do you play?

I made a mistake earlier, should have suggested *DPCLat* as an alternative test: DPC Latency Checker


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

yes that picture was from google just ti show the red writings


----------

